# Looking for modern poetry compilations



## Travers (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all, I'm trying to find a collection of modern poetry (I'm talking the last 50 years or so), written by as many different poets as possible and was wondering if any of you well read people had any recommendations? 
Google is, for once, surprisingly unhelpful on the matter. It's got me wondering whether such modern collections exist at all.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 18, 2013)

The 20th Century in Poetry_ edited by_ Michael Hulse & Simon Rae - ISBN 1605983640 would do for a starter. The Norton Anthology of Poetry includes modern poetry; after that anthologies seem to split into modern English "English" poetry and American "English" poetry - I also have an anthology of Indian poetry in English, which I can't lay my hands on at the moment.


----------



## Travers (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahh great, looks perfect Bloggsworth, thanks!


----------



## sophiagia10 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi @travers for which language writers  you are looking for .


----------



## Travers (Apr 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I was never any good at languages, so English only.


----------

